

CSS Stats for websites - mrmrs
http://mrmrs.github.io/rprtr

======
Navarr
Your website really hurts to attempt to focus on and read. I think it's some
combination of the dark black on white comic sans and large font. My eyes just
sort of gloss over.

The idea is otherwise really awesome. Super great job.

